# Stolen Hav in Plano TX ...keep an eye out



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I was watching the news and they had a thing on about a family who's havanese was stolen. They went on vacation and left the puppy with a friend to watch. Someone broke into their friends house and stole a few electronic devices and their puppy. 

I thought I'd list the info below in case anyone see's anything. If they post the flyer online I'll copy that picture to here as well. It looks like she's a sable and it says she's about 7lbs. Mostl white with brown markings around face ears & tail. She answers to Izzy and she may still be wearing a pink collar. 

My heart just goes out to them cause she looks and acts so much like Capote. If you see anything there's a 2000 dollar reward no questions asked and the number is 2144051324. Aparently the puppy is the companion of two little girls ages 6 and 3 and they're just crushed.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice to see you back, Capotes Mom. How shocking! I will be on the lookout.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been a busy girl! Starting my own business so it's been kinda crazy.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

*Full article that I found on readlarrypowell.com*

*Izzy, a victim of burglary...*

We have a number of items on the agenda today and one of them is going to simultaneously tear at your heart and make you mad enough to make burglary a capital crime. 
Izzy, a Havanese that belongs to two little girls and a mom and dad in Plano, was stolen in the robbery at the petsitters' home -- while the kids were on vacation with their dad and mom.

Dad Duane Newman says, "The 3-year-old (Marin) doesn't get it. The 6-year-old (Remy) is doing better. The mom (Shonda) -- not so good."

So, two families and the neighbors are upset by this theft and they are hoping to get more eyes looking for Izzy.

We first heard of this story from the Newmans' friend and neighbor Don Horen who told us that Izzy came into the family about six months ago after the Newmans lost their 12-year-old cat, Solomon, to cancer. The little girls "took the loss very hard," Don says. So, the family brought in Izzy and the girls, naturally, fell in love with the puppy.

Last week the Newmans went on their annual family vacation and a neighbor family volunteered to host Izzy during the week. Two weeks ago, that neighbor family had lost their family dog of 13 years to illness. They also have two girls, ages 12 and 8, and thought it would be nice to have a dog around the house for a while.

Here you see a traditional photo of Izzy, then, there is this photo of Izzy with a sign message to Izzy's "kids." Izzy's pet-sitting family e-mailed that photo to the kids while they were on vacation. The good-natured, loving gesture is now nothing but poignant.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is so sad. I hope someone does the right thing and returns the dog.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Horrible story and aggravating. I wouldn't hold out too much hope for doing the right thing, given the circumstances of Izzy's disappearance. I wonder if the dog has been microchipped. At least then, even if the perpetrators sell the dog and the "new" owners take it to a vet in the area, they might have information to return it to the owners.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope they are keeping an eye on their local Craigslist...we had a case up here where dogs were stolen and resold on Craigslist. That site is heaven for crooks....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

This is so sad. I hope and pray Izzy is returned to her loving family.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Grrrrr, now if this story doesn't just make ya MAD! I hope those thieves get what they deserve. Watching craigslist is a good idea.

-----------------------


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh this story just makes me so mad! It's one of my fears - and one reason I'm glad we have big dogs in the house when we're out and about. 

I hope Izzy makes it home safely.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll keep an eye out on Craig's List and ads for Houston havs for sale. Sad.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I swear! Some people just have no hearts!

Hoping some one spots this little dog and Izzy gets back home!

Beverly


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The owners really need to call all the local vet offices and shelters and get flyers to them with photos of Izzy. They should also contact Findtoto.com even though the dog wasn't "lost." If they sign up for a widespread phone campaign, they will flood the area with calls, alerting residents to be on the lookout for the dog. This so infuriates me. I want to string them up. Hopefully the reward will bring something. God bless them all. I can imagine the pain they're feeling.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Grrrr, what a terrible thing for those thieves to do. They probably don't know a thing about the breed or the value much less how important the puppy is to those little girls. Widespread publicity might be the best way to get the puppy back.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote's afraid of men..lol. So any man that came in and just tried to grab him would probably get a handful of teeth instead.  Taylor would be easy to take though..she's a wuss.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Prayers that Izzy gets home safe . . . .


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

How horrible. The should also contact the AKC and report Izzy missing too. If they can they need to get a picture of her on the local news.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How sad and scary! I hope Izzy is returned to the girls who love her.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Yikes you almost put me in heart failure as we sold a puppy to someone in Plano. I was relieved to read it wasn't from us but my heart breaks for the family and the dog.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

How sad. I hope Izzy is found!
Gina


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

How old is the dog?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Any word on Izzy yet?? I hope they find her safe and sound!


----------



## Izzys Mom (Aug 4, 2009)

*Izzy Update*

I am Izzy's Mom and I just wanted to say thank you so much to Capote's Mom for getting the initial story posted and to everyone that has replied and is looking for her. Unfortunately we still have no news on her. The police and a private detective are following up on some leads but nothing has turned up at this point. We are offering a $2,000.00 reward for her safe return so we are hoping that this will inspire people to keep their eyes and ears open. Our hearts are overwhelmed with sadness and we miss her terribly but we are trying to stay focused on doing whatever we can to bring her home. The police believe she may be in the Carrollton/Farmers Branch area of the Dallas Metroplex. We have contacted all the vets, groomers, shelters in the area as well as our local area and provided them with her info. She does have a microchip. Our situation is very difficult being that she was stolen, not just lost. It is literally like trying to find a needle in a haystack. She may be anywhere at this point but we will never give up looking for her. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers and I hope for the day that I can post an update that she has come home to us.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you so much for giving us an update. We are all praying for her safe return.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Izzy's mom ~ Would you be able to post her flyer so we can cross post it?
Thanks


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Too bad we couldn't put GPS in our dogs, huh? I'm sure that will be a reality someday. I will pray for her safe return as well. Hang in there and keep looking for her....


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Just wanted to tell you how sorry I am that Izzy is still missing; praying she will be located soon. I don't know if you want to consider this but perhaps the reward could say "No questions asked" so that if someone is afraid of criminal prosecution, they would be encouraged to turn her in. Not a great suggestion, I know, as certainly you would want people punished but maybe that is one way to get her back.


----------



## Izzys Mom (Aug 4, 2009)

*Izzy Update*

Unfortunately I am not able to attach the reward flyer b/c the file size exceeds the paramaters of what can be posted. My husband may be able to play around with it tonight to see if he can make it smaller. If you would like a copy in the meanwhile just send me an e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Izzy's mom, I am so sorry that she is still missing. I am praying for her quick return to you.

On a side note, since she was stolen, I think you might want to consider removing her microchip number from your post. If someone is nefarious enough to steal your dog, I wouldn't put it past them from locating the number and saying, "See? She's mine. I have the number." or selling her to someone with the number so they can re-register the dog to themselves if they find a way*. It is good to share the number with vets & groomers that will check for it. Make sure you have some current photos of her, especially how she might look in a puppy cut. 

*Also, be sure to let the microchip company know she was stolen so they can tag it for their records if anyone tries to get in contact with them or re-register her microchip to themselves.

Speedy return of Izzy to you!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I hope Izzy is home to you soon, sounds like you've done everything you can! 
:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I read somewhere on a web site that indicating on flyers that the dog "needs daily medication" is a good idea (even though it's not typically true) since the people that stole the dog will not want to deal with a dog in need of daily medication and might return the dog for the reward.
I don't know what your flyer says but indicating "lost" is better than stolen since "lost" give the thieves an out. They can return the dog for the reward and say they "found" her.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Good point on using "lost" on the flyer, Susan!


----------



## Izzys Mom (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your thoughts, prayers & suggestions. The public reward flyer that has been widely distributed does not contain her microchip ID# at the police department's suggestion. They have seen cases where criminals actually try to cut the chip out of the pet. Unimaginable! It has only been distributed to vets, groomers and shelters. The reward does say "$2,000. Reward -- No Questions Asked" as our main objective was to get our beloved Izzy back as much as we would like to see these people caught and keep this from happening to anyone else.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Izzys Mom - we have seen some miraculous havanese returns.
We continue to pray and keep Izzy in our thoughts for her return . . . .


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

If I thought it would help, I'd drive up to Dallas and help you look! If you need anything, let me know. I have friends in the Plano and Frisco areas, so I'll help spread the word. We are sending prayers up for your family and for Izzy.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Goodness. My thoughts are with you! I will send information out to everyone I know.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Izzys Mom said:


> I am Izzy's Mom and I just wanted to say thank you so much to Capote's Mom for getting the initial story posted and to everyone that has replied and is looking for her. Unfortunately we still have no news on her. The police and a private detective are following up on some leads but nothing has turned up at this point. We are offering a $2,000.00 reward for her safe return so we are hoping that this will inspire people to keep their eyes and ears open. Our hearts are overwhelmed with sadness and we miss her terribly but we are trying to stay focused on doing whatever we can to bring her home. The police believe she may be in the Carrollton/Farmers Branch area of the Dallas Metroplex. We have contacted all the vets, groomers, shelters in the area as well as our local area and provided them with her info. She does have a microchip. Our situation is very difficult being that she was stolen, not just lost. It is literally like trying to find a needle in a haystack. She may be anywhere at this point but we will never give up looking for her. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers and I hope for the day that I can post an update that she has come home to us.


Izzy's mom: I didn't know you were a member but I'm glad you are; that's why I posted. I'm keeping an eye out for any info around me as I'm not very far from Plano. I wish your family well and I pray that your baby is returned post haste. I've been looking on craigs list but I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Izzys Mom said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts, prayers & suggestions. The public reward flyer that has been widely distributed does not contain her microchip ID# at the police department's suggestion. They have seen cases where criminals actually try to cut the chip out of the pet. Unimaginable! It has only been distributed to vets, groomers and shelters. The reward does say "$2,000. Reward -- No Questions Asked" as our main objective was to get our beloved Izzy back as much as we would like to see these people caught and keep this from happening to anyone else.


Consider contacting FindToto.com. Even though your Izzy wasn't lost, but stolen, they can still blanket the area you specify with phone calls to all residents. If anyone sees the dog anywhere they could contact the group. It's been very successful for many people and it gives you many more eyes out there looking for your baby.

I pray for Izzy's safe return to you all.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

Izzy's Mom...I just sent you an email. I live in the Adisson area and I can definitely keep some flyers on me and post them around town as I'm out all the time. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Izzy's mom,

Our thoughts are with you and we are praying for Izzy's return home.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

Izzy's mom....I just emailed you, but if you see this first, could you please call me as soon as possible? I've found a very strong lead. I've PM'd you my cell phone #.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Izzys Mom said:


> Unfortunately I am not able to attach the reward flyer b/c the file size exceeds the paramaters of what can be posted. My husband may be able to play around with it tonight to see if he can make it smaller. If you would like a copy in the meanwhile just send me an e-mail at [email protected].


done, sent you an email.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*Izzy's reward flyer*

Here's the flyer in jpg if anyone needs it. I also have it in a large 4MB pdf file that is cleaner.

-------------------


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have family in Plano Texas - can you email me the flyer to Lfrangione1 at comcast.net
and I will send it to them to keep an eye out.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It's situations like this that make me really proud to be a member of this board. Everyone is so gracious.

I hope that Izzy is found soon.


----------



## Izzys Mom (Aug 4, 2009)

*Izzy is home!!!*

As I type this message I am holding my Izzy in my lap. Today has been a crazy, wonderful day. Over the last week the Dallas police in conjunction with the Plano police arrested several members of a criminal ring that they have been chasing for months. Last week they recovered 3 stolen dogs, with each one we were hopeful but our hopes were dashed when it turned out not to be her. A detective called us this evening with miraculous news that they had infact found our little Izzy. I want to say thank you to so many people that reached out to me and offered to help. I feel blessed that I found this wonderful group of people that have the love of our special companions in common. Hold on tight to them and thank you for all your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm sitting here bawling my eyes out, I'm so happy!!!
Somehow deep down I had a feeling that you'll get Izzy back, but it's soooo wonderful to hear the actual news. 
I want to be angry with those dirty bastards for putting you through all this, but at this point all that counts is that Izzy is back!!!!

Alexa

P.S. we need more pictures and regular updates


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG!!! What wonderful news!!! I'm so happy for you and your family!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

GREAT NEWS! Where can I thank the detectives who were involved in the case?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*Izzy is Home! Izzy is Home!*


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

I've got tears in my eyes and chill-bumps on my arms.....I am so happy for you!!! Will you be able to tell us how they caught them? As far as I'm concearned there's a special place in hell reserved for those people.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Words cannot express how happy I am for you that Izzy is home, at last. If only she could talk and tell us about her adventures (and, perhaps, testify against her abductors). Hopefully, the work of the police in Dallas will break up what appears to be a ring of thieves who don't care who they hurt. Applause for the police and for all the volunteers who tried to help locate Izzy.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank God!!!!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love happy endings. Glad she's home safe now


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I was suffering along with you.
I am thrilled she's home.
Give her a hug for me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm S-O-O-O glad to hear you got your little Izzy back. I know we were all praying for that to happen, but at the same time worrying that it wouldn't. Give her BIG hugs for all of us!

Karen


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

What wonderful news! I am so happy for you, your family, and especially for Izzy.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so happy this story has a happy ending. Welcome home Izzy!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

What fantastic news! I'm SO SO happy for you and Izzy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What wonderful news!!!!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
I am so happy you are finally reunited with your precious baby girl. Oh, I just love happy endings!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

:whoo: :amen:
Rather than run on and on about how angry this makes me...:rant:

But I am just so happy for how this turned out. Cooper and Izzy both being home. Sometimes things do turn out!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

What great news!! Yeah Izzy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How Fantastic!
Give her a hug from me!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful news!!! So glad Izzy's home safe and sound :hug:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thrilled and joyful in your recovery!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Izzy is home!! Excellent news. I can't imagine how happy and relieved you must be. I know we all share your joy!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Celebrating this wonderful news with you!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I never saw this thread before, but I am so happy I opened it up. So glad to hear Izzy is home.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's a wonderful article and video from one of our local news stations about Izzie.

http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa/latestnews/stories/wfaa090817_mo_izzy.ef249a3d.html


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a heartwarming story, Christie. Thanks for sharing.

Wonderful news for Izzy's family!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I so love happy endings!! I will admit that I was worried over the fact that she was stolen and not lost. I thought it would be much harder to find her. I am so very happy for you to have her back. I hope the people that took her get what they deserve!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ohhh, I see from the news-story you have Lily and Izzy now.
Still so happy for you.
I am on Cloud 9 for you and your family.

http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dw....ef249a3d.html


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

I was afraid to open the thread, and so happy I did ~ that's such amazing and wonderful news!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

christie6104 said:


> Here's a wonderful article and video from one of our local news stations about Izzie.
> 
> http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa/latestnews/stories/wfaa090817_mo_izzy.ef249a3d.html


That news story is so wonderful. Thanks for sharing it. Yea for MHS!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yay!!! What a wonderful ending!
I loved watching Izzy run around the backyard....what a cutie!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm so happy to read about the happy ending! Welcome back, Izzy.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

What a great ending to a scary story! welcome home Izzy!!!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

What a wonderful ending!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a happy ending and now you have two pups. They are both so cute.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank God !!! What a huge relief that Izzy is back home with her family. How very, very scary. I watched the video clip, but don't have sound on here so couldn't enjoy the conversation, but I got the gist of it. Everyone is relieved and Izzy looks as happy as all get out. Yaaaaaaayyyyy!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh I am doing the happy dance for you and Izzy. I bet Izzy is so happy and relieved to be home at last too.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the best news ever!!!!!!!! What a happy ending!!
Gina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As I sit here trying to mop up the tears that fall on my keyboard, I celebrate with you the miracle of your family being made whole with Izzy's return. Give her an extra hug for me. Yay!!! this is me applauding.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh My! And sooooo happy for you and your family...AMAZING!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

The children look so very happy to have Izzy back and now Izzy has a new sister, Lily. What a happy, happy ending.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a happy ending! That is such a heart warming story. It is such a relief that Izzy was found safe and sound. And now she has a little sister too to play with.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

This is the best kind of news! Hurray for Izzie's safe return and a huge thanks to the police who made it possible!:whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

OH!!! I love happy endings!!! Yeah, Izzy is HOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

What an amazing ending. I sure wish Izzy could talk,I and hope Izzy was well taken care of while she was away.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Yeah to all who contributed to getting Izzy home again. I cried while I watched the news clip. I'm so glad she is home where she belongs.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like they moved the news clip:
http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa/latestnews/stories/wfaa090817_mo_izzy.ef249a3d.html
What a great ending! The story gave me goosebumps...so glad you found her!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

I hadn't read this thread before, but what a great ending! I'm so glad it turned out this way!


----------



## DudleyBC (Mar 28, 2009)

I am soooo thrilled for Izzy and her loving family. The smiles on the children's faces in the video clip says it all. It is indeed a miracle that they got Izzy back safe and sound. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Izzy's back??!!! lol... why did I not see this on the news!!!??  

I'm so happy!


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow this is really a shocking news 
I can't believe people would steal other people's dog and just sell them on craiglist!
Anyways today I went to the pet store to get some food for my puppy. I took my little puppy Daisy with me and then in the store there was a lady who told me to really look after my dog these days because three people in her neighborgood have lost their dogs!!! @[email protected]


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thank you for posting, what a great ending to this story.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I read this post when it first happened. I will admit I was not super optimistic that they would find Izzy. This story made my day. The girls looked so happy with their puppy back!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I just watched the news story..double happy ending...not only is Izzy back, but she has a little sister!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

christie6104 said:


> Here's a wonderful article and video from one of our local news stations about Izzie.
> 
> http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa/latestnews/stories/wfaa090817_mo_izzy.ef249a3d.html


Wonderful News! You have a beautiful family, lots of happy faces!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So happy to hear Izzy is home. It was nice to see the news story and see how happy your kids are. My Izzy sends lickies to you Izzy. Also, congrats on Lily.


----------

